# Slicer recommendations appreciated



## pw01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello all! My name is John and I have been making my own jerky for several years. I have a Nesco Gardenmaster dehydrator and have always used the “stir fry beef” from Walmart. The reason I used that was because I never did a great job at cutting the meat, people in The meat department were inconsistent, and the Walmart product was very consistent. Given the price they charge for it now, I’ve decided to invest in an electric slicer. After days of reading, I’m no closer to a decision than when I started. I’d really appreciate it if I could get some recommendations for a quality slicer that’s reasonably priced (+/- $150). I’ve seen some that you can’t use for more than 10 minutes at a time? Anyway, thanks in advance for any help. Im really looking forward to learning and improving my game!


----------



## dons2346 (Dec 9, 2020)

Glad you brought this up. I have been searching for a slicer that won't break the bank. Can't even find one on Craigslist


----------



## pw01 (Dec 9, 2020)

There are so many and they all seem similar


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 9, 2020)

Looking too.  Will need to order before the bacon is ready.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2020)

Keep an eye on Woot for sales on the Chefs Choice 615A slicer. You can get it around $70. Many folks here have them. Very nice home slicer. I just bought the Chefs Choice Professional 663 slicer on Woot clearance for $92 shipped. About a $459 slicer.


----------



## 410mudslinger (Dec 9, 2020)

Just my opinion, I would consider a chefs choice. I think I have a model 645. It has a serrated blade. I make a lot of jerky. I would have to guess I have sliced thousands of lbs of beef/deer on it without any issues.
A couple more tips, lately I have been buying a case of eye round at Sam’s club. 
Last price I payed was $2.64 a lb, now there was 70 plus lbs in the box. I think it was 12 eye rounds.
They have some fat on the outside but the insides are usually pretty lean.
I usually get 3-4 chunks of meat out of 1 eye round. 
I usually move meat from freezer to the fridge for 18-24 hours, it defrosts enough to make slicing easy.
When I slice it I have good kitchen shears to help trim the fat, which I save to make a good beef broth. also if I get small pieces of meat I save them and grind them up, whenever I make ground meat jerky. 
I have been making jerky for probably 25 years so I have a very good process.
Started with a jerky board and knife and then moved up to a slicer and a Excalibur dehydrator my 2nd one, the 1st I used it so much that the bottom cracked from the amount of meat I did in it.
Please feel free to ask any questions. I have many years of knowledge and I will gladly offer advice.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 10, 2020)

I have the CC 615A, and has worked well for 18 months. Not that I use it every day.
It comes with a serrated blade, but I bought the non-serrated blade also, and use that most of the time ... works better when I’m trying to slice meats, especially if very  thin.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 10, 2020)

Consider a cheap mandoline for low volume.  Learned this trick from SIL.  She does roast beast sliders for Christmas.  Mine is an Oneida and like $15 at Walmart etc.  Heads up, yes it's plastic and all but the blade is way WAY sharper than your Mom's old mandoline.  All dishwasher friendly too.  Try that with a slicer!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

zwiller
 So it does ok slicing meat? I've been looking at slicers just to like slice smoked turkey and ham for sammichs and veggies. I'm not a heavy user.
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2020)

If your not going to be using it weekly then the chefs choice is good. Make sure you get the non serrated blade also.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Keep an eye on Woot for sales on the Chefs Choice 615A slicer. You can get it around $70. Many folks here have them. Very nice home slicer.


I second this!  I have one.  works good.  used it to slice beef for jerky and cooked roast beef.  no issues at all.


----------



## pw01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Just scored a new in the box Chef’s Choice 615A For $80 on Facebook Marketplace!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 11, 2020)

Great deal! Don’t forget the non-serrated blade


----------



## pw01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Can anyone direct me to a video of how the cut the meat, such as top round, to use in the slicer?


----------



## zwiller (Dec 12, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Keep an eye on Woot for sales on the Chefs Choice 615A slicer. You can get it around $70. Many folks here have them. Very nice home slicer. I just bought the Chefs Choice Professional 663 slicer on Woot clearance for $92 shipped. About a $459 slicer.


2 questions: did you get the 663 yet?  I saw that post for woot deal but site looked shady to me.  And do you have a 615A listed on FB marketplace?  I might take that...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2020)

I did get the 663 it’s a beast! Cannot believe the deal on it. As far as Woot next time you see a deal jump on it. Very legit site I’ve been buying off of for years. It’s now actually owned by Amazon. If you have Amazon prime you actually get free shipping on Woot too.  That is my 615A on Marketplace , send me a PM. I’ll give you a better deal as a fellow SMF’er.


----------



## cansmoke (Jul 18, 2021)

410mudslinger said:


> Just my opinion, I would consider a chefs choice. I think I have a model 645. It has a serrated blade. I make a lot of jerky. I would have to guess I have sliced thousands of lbs of beef/deer on it without any issues.
> A couple more tips, lately I have been buying a case of eye round at Sam’s club.
> Last price I payed was $2.64 a lb, now there was 70 plus lbs in the box. I think it was 12 eye rounds.
> They have some fat on the outside but the insides are usually pretty lean.
> ...


410mudslinger: I need to continue the conversation on jerky. I got a little discouraged making it as timing get all screwed up and ended up tossing some. Grrrrr


----------



## Steve H (Jul 19, 2021)

If you're just looking to slice jerky. You could consider a jerky board. Does a good job. And I use mine for slicing beef and chicken for other dishes. Some have 2 thickness settings. 1/8" and 1/4". Also works great for slicing veggies for roll ups.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 14, 2022)

Steve H said:


> If you're just looking to slice jerky. You could consider a jerky board. Does a good job. And I use mine for slicing beef and chicken for other dishes. Some have 2 thickness settings. 1/8" and 1/4". Also works great for slicing veggies for roll ups.


Like this one?


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 14, 2022)

I have a Mercer 14” that I like a lot.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Like this one?



Yup, just like that!


----------



## chew2475 (Jan 14, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Consider a cheap mandoline for low volume.  Learned this trick from SIL.  She does roast beast sliders for Christmas.  Mine is an Oneida and like $15 at Walmart etc.  Heads up, yes it's plastic and all but the blade is way WAY sharper than your Mom's old mandoline.  All dishwasher friendly too.  Try that with a slicer!


Do you slice the meat frozen on the mandoline?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 14, 2022)

Par frozen.  20-30m in there.


----------



## chew2475 (Jan 14, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Par frozen.  20-30m in there.


Thanks.  Going to have to try this


----------

